# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Conditions not perfect but still doable made for more of trial and error kind of trip. Raised two Potomac Pike and some pesky LGMouth with only one landed. Still we saw some nice fish and spooked way to many to count. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

